# Performances by Up & Coming Young Conductors



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I thought that it might be interesting to post the occasional video/audio of performances by young conductors. Young is, of course, a strictly relative term with regard to conducting so perhaps an arbitrary cutoff of 39 or younger (?). The problem with doing this thread is that there are not a lot of material out there to choose from and, in some cases, it is 5 or more years old which is not necessarily representative of their current development - but I'll go with what I can find. The posts that I will choose are not necessarily vetted ahead of time so I make no claim that these are great performance but I am sure that they (mostly) are all competent or better!!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I will start with Rafael Payare, another product of El Sistema, currently with the Ulster Orchestra but who will be the MD of the San Diego Symphony this fall. Here is a concert from 2 months ago with the Detroit Symphony. I look forward to getting to see him this coming season.
(P.S. His wife is the cellist Alisa Weilerstein and I see that she is featured in one series.)


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Alondra de la Parra with L'Orchestre de Paris. She is currently the MD of Australia's Queensland Symphony.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Santtu-Matias Rouvali is the MD of the Gothenburg Symphony and principal guest with the Philharmonia Orchestra. He will be making his Berlin Philharmonic debut this coming season.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

There are quite a lot of young conductors coming out of the Czech Republic at the moment, all in their '40s, so they fail your up and coming age limit! Tomas Hanuš (Welsh National Opera) and Tomas Netopil (Essen) Are Jolly good!

That said, Jakub Hrůša Is only 37. Here he is doing Dvorak's St. Ludmila at the Rudolfinum


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

One who is, admittedly, on the border of my rather arbitrary cutoff is Cristian Macelaru.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Ariane Matiakh, a name that I was previously unfamiliar with, will be conducting at the Royal Opera this coming season. There is very little video of her other than a few excerpts where she was conducting Madama Butterfly at the Gothenburg Opera.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Stravinsky - Le Sacre du printemps (NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra, Krzysztof Urbanski)






Krzysztof Urbanski) has been music director and chief conductor of the Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra since his mid 20's. I believe he is now around the 35 year old mark. I could look all of this up but I am quite lazy. Anyhow, ISO is a full time orchestra which has pretty much weekly performances. Meantime he is principle conductor or some such thing several other places in the world. Just last week it was announced that he is not renewing his contract with ISO after this upcoming season. Too bad, I have quite enjoyed his direction. He is adept at programs that mix the different eras of classical music.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

I would like to add Gustavo Gimeno to this thread, who as a percussion player of the RCO (and occasional conductor's assistant for Abbado and Jansons), made his surprise debut substituting for Jansons before his own orchestra in 2014. I was at that concert, which was a revelation. In this video you hear some short fragments of the Fledermaus ouverture of that concert, which speak for themselves.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I saw a guy called Lionel Bringuier conduct a program of Prokofiev, Ravel, and Stravinsky earlier in the month. Thought he did a pretty good job. I believe he is in his early 30s.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Gemma New from New Zealand is the MD of the Hamilton Philharmonic in Canada and will be the principal guest conductor of the Dallas Symphony starting this coming season.


----------

